# mums who have tommee tippee steam steriliser ques



## cissyhope

ladies my steriliser seems to be finishing its cycle too fast??! :wacko: im sure it used to be about 7 mins,now it stops after 3ish mins!?? iv looked in my booklet and it doesn't say :dohh: there isnt a number to call either :wacko:
Think it must be broke (no blumming receipt either!) just wondered if the cycle is ment to run for 7 mins or have i made that up? :haha: if any one has the same sterilizer could you let me know? thanks x


----------



## mummykins

I have that one, it is three mins.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

I thought mine went for 5 mins...... now I'm just unsure :haha:


----------



## snowy-willow

mine is 5 minutes

which one is yours? you could do a search online for it and see what it says


----------



## MissBroody

Mine went on for ages - like 7 minites? Now i'm not sure - I've never watched and waited to see! I hate this steamer though. Despite cleaning it all the time, its covered in limescale, and the orange light at the front is temperamental. xx


----------



## justthestart

I think if there is too much or too little water it can go faster or slower x


----------



## Sazzoire

mine was 5 mins

xx


----------



## bigbetty

I've never timed ours but I think it's about 5 mins - will set a stopwatch going next time and let you know xx


----------



## cissyhope

Thank everyone but didnt realise there were more than one steriliser :wacko: mine is the electric steam steriliser and it does have an orange button light that turns off when the cycle is done :thumbup: hopefully iv made up the 7mins in my head :haha: but could have sworn it went longer than what it does now :wacko: x


----------



## Carlyp1990

Mine seems to go longer sometimes too, and my button light doesnt work properly either xx


----------



## snowy-willow

mine is an electric steam steriliser with orange button and takes 5 minutes


----------



## furr76

Hiya, I could swear that I had exactly the same thing happen with mine! I was sure it was nearer ten mins to start with but now after about weeks it seemed to suddenly go to approx 5 mins! I'm sure when i checked online it said 5 mins so i wouldn't worry :)


----------



## purpleblond

Mine does the same and this is the second TT steam one I've had, the first I sent back to TT and they were good and replaced it but the new one seems to do the same. It works better after being de-scaled (I use vinegar). Google TT customer services and it'll give you an email address and phone number. I know they have replaced quite a few free of charge due to a faulty batch.


----------



## Happy mummy

Carlyp1990 said:


> Mine seems to go longer sometimes too, and my button light doesnt work properly either xx

My light does nt work well either.


----------



## pink_rulez

I the tt one I think it's five min, but have also noticed the limescale problem dives me nuts x


----------



## Louppey

I have this steriliser and the cycle length depends on how much water there is in the steriliser. I put in the water each time but have noticed there's always water left over from the last cycle which can elongate the cycle length. Normally it's quick though, 3 to 5 mins. 

HTH :flower:


----------



## bigbetty

I've just timed mine and it is 3 minutes. 

I empty and dry mine out after each use so there is only ever the recommended 80mls of water in there (so should take the same length of time each use) - I've not had a problem with limescale so far either xx


----------



## louise85

I had this steriliser at first. The cycle as around 6 or 7 mins then I noticed it getting shorter, then the light broke, then the whole thing broke! I looked online and it had some bad reviews but it was too late for me by then :dohh:

I know have the Avent and thats been fine :thumbup:

3mins doesn't seem long enough to sterilise thoroughly :shrug:

xx


----------



## bigbetty

I've just checked the tommee tippee website and it says it's a 5 minute cycle. I'm going to call their customer service dept tomorrow as I've only been using it 5wks.

I know there has been a faulty batch so hopefully, if it is faulty, they will replace it for me.


----------



## louise85

bigbetty said:


> I've just checked the tommee tippee website and it says it's a 5 minute cycle. I'm going to call their customer service dept tomorrow as I've only been using it 5wks.
> 
> I know there has been a faulty batch so hopefully, if it is faulty, they will replace it for me.

I had mine 3 weeks. I didn't know about the faulty batch though, I just took mine back to Asda (without the reciept) and they exchanged it for an Advent one x


----------



## bigbetty

Ok I emailed Tommee Tippee customer service asking if my machine was faulty because the cycle was only taking 3 mins and this is their reply:

*Thank you for your e-mail, I am sorry to hear of the problems you have had with one of our sterilisers. The only time we have come across this happening is if the unit has not been descaled, we recommend to descale the unit at least every 4 weeks. If the unit is not descaled and limscale has built up on the plate or in the grooves of the plate, which may not be visible this can affect the cycle time. 

You should find after descaling the unit with Boots own brand descaler as instructed the unit should work as normal. 
Many Thanks
*

So I'm going to give that a try, and if it doesn't work will contact them again!


----------



## shalagirl

There is a whole thread somewhere with loads of posts about tt sterilisers breaking down after a few weeks. My light stopped working v quickly and I didn't have my asda receipt so I bought a mothercare steriliser. Do a search for the old thread there were pages of posts and think some ppl has got refunds from tt.


----------



## purpleblond

I did find that the boots own descaler wasn't very good.


----------



## ~Mummy~

The orange light going wrong is a common problem for this steriliser apparently. 

Shame I only found out after buying it. 

Mine runs for about 5-7min but it depends on how much water you put in to start with. 

I de-scale mine every month and it's still waaay longer than 3min. The bottom tray goes all yellow as well, ewww. 

Definately would not buy it again.


----------



## bigbetty

I have a feeling they are going to be bringing a new one out soon because they are reduced to clear on the tommee tippee website.


----------



## cissyhope

Interesting thanks ladies :thumbup: well i called tommeetippee office,left a message and they are ment to get back by 48 hours so watch this space. x


----------



## emmi26

hi hun i had 2 tommee tippee steam sterilisers after 2 weeks both started finishing the cycle too fast and not getting hot enough one was finishing in 30 secs at one point !!! i only use it for my shields and harrys dummys but it scared me to think it wasnt working right tommee tippee refunded all my money took both back and admitted they were faulty immediately. i bought the boots digital one at £35 now they are great really hot and tells you when to re sterilise and everything. take it back or ring customer service hun dont risk it not working right xx


----------



## SKATERBUN

Its meant to be 3 minutes or it overheats, I had a fault with mine where it stayed on for more time and I had to turn it off at the wall, I couldnt even handle the bottles!

edit. Just read the above post about de scaling which would make sense as I get that in the bottom too, it must interfere with the shut off sensors :D


----------



## mummy2jack

Hi ladies, the problem you are describing is very common, if you search on here there is another thread bout it. If you contact tommee tippee and explain, they will offer you a refund or replacement usually next day! a few girls on here, myself included have had replacements. Strongly recommend their customer service but i wouls say email them rather than phone xxx


----------



## smokey

I have a slightly older version and I have no idea why they ever changed them, the newer one is always breaking down, the light never works, the lid doesnt fit properly, it gets warped and creates a gap ther eare so many problems with the newer one.

Like I say I have an older version and have never had any problems with it the cycle is about 5 mins and when it all gets packed away ill deffinatly be using that one again next time.


----------

